# 30-06 Load Data 150 gr and 165 gr Hornady SST Bullets



## jchedj

Having gone beserk in my old age I ordered a custom built Savage Rifle in a Varmint Heavy 26 " barrel model 112 VB cal 30-06

My Remington Hunting Rifle model 700 BDL shot 1/4 inch groups at 100 yds and I still own it.

ONTO the SAVAGE loads that produced less than 1/8 " groups at 100 yds

AA 2520 49 gr powder Combined Technology 150 grain Silver Tip Bullet
produced a .312 " group at 100 yds.

IMR 4895 50 gr. powder Hornady 150 gr SST produced a .156 " group at 100yds.

Fixed Bench Front Rest and a sand bag rear rest.
TASCO 4-12 variable scope for now , will mount the Sightron Target scope later this month

165 grain Hornady SST bullets

IMR 4895 47 gr. powder 165 SST bullet produced .412 " groups at 100 yds..

Bullet group measured witha digital caliper

Remington Brass trimmed to 2.499 " in length
Overall Length 3.28 "

165 Gr Hornady bullet seated to the bottom cannelure to brass and the top cannelure exposed

Next batch will seat to top of cannelure and use Lee Crimp die

Also will TEST Hodgdon H414 powder on 165 and 180 grain bullet

Any one ever use H414 on 180 grain bullet ?


----------



## bryan_huber

how are you gettign a .156 group on a bullet that has a diameter of .308 is what id like to know. thats just over 1/2 of the bullets diameter


----------



## huntin1

bryan_huber said:


> how are you gettign a .156 group on a bullet that has a diameter of .308 is what id like to know. thats just over 1/2 of the bullets diameter


Pretty simple really. You measure the entire group size, outside edge to ouside edge at the widest spot, then subtract the bullet diameter.

In this case he would have measured a hole in the target at .464", subtract the bullet diameter of .308" and you get a group size of .156". Standard way of measuring group size.

Good shooting jchedj, those Savage rifles are just plain junk ain't they. :wink: 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## bryan_huber

i always learned it as outside to outside


----------



## huntin1

huntin1 said:


> Pretty simple really. You measure the entire group size, *outside edge to ouside edge* at the widest spot, then subtract the bullet diameter.
> 
> huntin1


Yep, then subtract the bullet diameter.

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO

I have a Savage 30-06 Model 110 with a 1-10" twist. I load 165 gr. Hornady SST's with 43 grains of IMR 4064 using Federal Premium Large primers and a OAL of 3.24.

Been a few years since I loaded this up, but I do remember it was a good shooter for me. Purchased the rifle and mixed up the round so if NDG&F ever allows me a moose tag I will be ready.


----------



## jchedj

In this case he would have measured a hole in the target at .464", subtract the bullet diameter of .308" and you get a group size of .156". Standard way of measuring group size.

Good shooting jchedj, those Savage rifles are just plain junk ain't they

*Actually Gents you left out one missing element...3 bullets nearly on top of one another....digital pics sent to Savage Arms for verification*

the names of 3 witnesses on the range and their phone numbers were also sent.

The next day I shot 1/2 inch to 1 inch standard old man groups

and yep....dem Savage Arms is jest plain junk : )


----------



## MossyMO

My email just notified me that this topic had been replied to and when I read the last post I just thought "Dead is Dead". Isn't that what is all about?


----------



## huntin1

MossyMO said:


> My email just notified me that this topic had been replied to and when I read the last post I just thought "Dead is Dead". Isn't that what is all about?


That's what hunting is all about. And the deer won't know if you shoot a group of 1" or 1/4". But some people take pride in punching little bitty holes in paper, and hitting targets at long range as well. Some people don't care as long as they can hit a deer at 200 yards they are good to go.

huntin1


----------



## jchedj

The results of my 30 06 loads are now on You Tube
this particular shoot was 44.5 grs H414 win mag primer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRxbOXVe ... re=related


----------



## Savage260

I am just holding my breath until the "3 round groups don't mean squat" guys jump in. I have been told a number of times that minimum 5 rounds and one guy even says min of 10 for "true" group size. If I shoot 3 or 5, if they all go in the same hole or close to it, I am happy!


----------



## jchedj

I've always been taught that a man who cannot learn to make anything he builds , constructs , or does more perfect , that man has absoultely no pride in himself nor his accomplishments.

Guess most men now believe like women , if its close enough then its good enough.

Gut Shots are close enough to kill critters

Those who cannot do... Critisize


----------

